# ECU Fault Code #55



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I just did the self diagnostic on my '93. And it only through 1 code, #55. On the list it says "Other Malfunction. CONSULT Terminal Required". What does this mean?

Also, the car has a ruff idle, it has to stall at least once, and when driving you sorta have to three foot it to keep it alive at times. Could the ecu throwing 55 have anything to do with this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I just did the self diagnostic on my '93. And it only through 1 code, #55. On the list it says "Other Malfunction. CONSULT Terminal Required". What does this mean?
> 
> Also, the car has a ruff idle, it has to stall at least once, and when driving you sorta have to three foot it to keep it alive at times. Could the ecu throwing 55 have anything to do with this?


Code 55 means there is no malfunction. A rough idle could be due to fouled spark plugs, dirty fuel injectors, dirty air filter, vacuum leak or a sticking EGR valve.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

like he just said, 55 means your all good as far as your computer can tell. it has nothing to do with your idle.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Alright, yeah, I checked it in my chilton last night then and realized it meant there was nothing wrong. Thanks for the help.


----------

